# S TX Amateur Starts Friday 8 a.m.



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

The S TX Amateur will start at 8 a.m. on Friday due to the large entry. If your dog is in the first 10 running dogs in the Open, run at the Open and then go to the Amateur. If your dog is in the first 10 running dogs at the Amateur, run the Amateur and then go to the Open. If your dog is in the first 10 running dogs at the Open and the Amateur, run the Open and get over to the Amateur. Try to be where you are supposed to be to the best of your ability.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open finished the land marks today. Rotation is 19-41-63-85. unofficial.

Amateur ran all available dogs today. 10 left to run marks tomorrow. Land blind in same area. Rotation #57 (unofficial)starts land blind.

Q stopped after waterblind. Very cold and some workers not dressed for windchills in the 20's. It was a nasty day to be outside all day. We must be crazy! Tonight rain. Tomorrow mixed precipitation.....to me that means sleet and rain? Lovely .


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Any callbacks?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Unofficial callbacks
Open: 2,4,6,8,9,12,13,14,15,17,18,32,35,37,39,43,44,48,55,57,60,61,62,63,66,67,68,70,75,82,85
Qual: 9,11,13,17,18,27,28


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Marcy!


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

1st series of the Amateur is in the books. 38 of 75 were called back for the blinds. Callbacks are: 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 24, 25, 26, 27, 30, 31, 33, 35, 40, 42, 44, 46, 50, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 60, 65, 66, 68, 70, 72 and 73.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

20 dogs back for the 3rd series of the Amateur. Callbacks are: 5, 13, 16, 24, 25, 26, 31, 33, 35, 40, 42, 46, 56, 57, 60, 65, 66, 68, 70, And 72.

Good luck!


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the callbacks for Derby? Thanks


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Slider wins the open! Blindfaith is happy tonight! Congrats to Lauren and Slider!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Derby callbacks to second and to third (none dropped), 1 4 5 6 7 8 9 11 12 13 14 16 17 18 19 20 21. 17 dogs. Derby quit for night. 7 of 17 have run. Starts at 8 a.m. on Sunday.

Amateur to watermarks, 9 dogs. 5 25 26 31 33 35 65 68 70. Start at 8 a.m. Sunday. Look for signs.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Minor stake results:
Qualifying:
1st-17 Maggie, Joe Benage
2nd-9 Coal, Trey Lawrence
3rd-13 Tux, Steve Blythe
4th-11 Rip, Kenny Trott
RJ-18 Ply, Craig Davis
Jams, 27 Ace, Clint Avant; 28 Roxie, Dave Rorem

Derby:
1st-14 Bubba, Tom Bogusky
2nd-4 Edda, Kenny Trott
3rd-17 Gigi, Clayton Taylor
4th-9 Clipper, Clayton Taylor
RJ-5 Hattie, Clayton Taylor
JAM-13 Dolly,Clayton Taylor


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any word on the Amateur?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

blindfaith said:


> Any word on the Amateur?


This was posted on the Blackwater Retrievers Facebook page:

STXRC AM results
1st E. Kruger 
2nd J. Close
3rd W. Williams
4th C. Mize
RJ SLIDER & LAUREN HAYS!!!!!!
JAM CURRY & ROY MOREJON!!!!


Congrats to Ed and Chuck!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Lauren and Slider I know what its like to have a great dog get hurt and have the dog go thru surgery and wonder if they will ever compete again. Its a terrible feeling and to come thru rehab and win an Open will bring tears to your eyes if your dog is a member of your family like mine and Lauren's is. Kudo's!
Chad and Gman!


----------

